# Blasted Rlt 15



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I know that sounds like I am cursing it - but I'm not (if you know the story - you'll know what I mean  )

Anyway, to cut a long story short, I fancied one of Roy's "finest" to be little more "mil" like in appearance - sort of "G10" in an RLT-15 sort of way. So a few words with our "bry" and off it went.










Spotted the difference yet? Not as shiny eh? Bry and I discussed the finish and decided that a heavy Sinn-like blast may be a bit over the top, so we (I) settled on a light touch, more G10 like in appearance. I don't know if this comes across in the photos well enough, but in the flesh - it's nice!


















The finish is very evenly applied, as this photo shows, and the whole effect is now really set off by wearing it on a NATO strap. To be honest - bry and I had a bit of a nightmare with this one and even had to change Roy's original design spec for the 15, by having to fit an acrylic crystal







. Nevertheless, I've worn this watch 50% of the time since I have had it back from bry, and even though it was already a favourite (for many reasons) it has grown on me more and more.










You can't buy them new from Roy anymore and you can't have mine. I also suspect that if you already have one and fancy it blasted like this one - you may get a surprisingly sharp response from "bry"







so this one may end up being pretty unique!









Bry - thanks mate. After all we went through - it was worth it!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice one, I like that a lot. As you probably know, the RLT 15 is my favourite watch of all time (a bold statement, I know!). I wear it 6 days out of 7. I would be frightened to try something like that, simply because they're hard to get hold of now. However, that looks braw, well done.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Can I ask what happened George?

PS I think I need to look out for one of these....


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jase,

The highly domed mineral glass was very difficult to mask, without risking masking the fixed bezel ring. So we agreed to replace the glass, after the blasting had been done.

Regards

Bry



jasonm said:


> Can I ask what happened George?
> 
> PS I think I need to look out for one of these....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm with you cammy - my RLT15 is very high on my absolute favorite list. I wore it all last weekend on a Scout competition and used it to time 40 scout teams over an assault course during the day, and 40 teams doing a sudoku challenge between 7pm and 02:00am in the evening - and it performed flawlessly throughout, and still had surprisingly legible lume after 7 hours of darkness at 2 am on an exceedingly frosty night!!!

I never wear it on anything other than the nato now that it's been blasted, cos it just looks so damm "right".

Roy got this one right, make no mistake. Me and my lad love 'em.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Full marks George for seeing the possibilities, it looks very period military stylie, very nice. I am quite attached to the brushed finish and often wonder whether continuing that along the sides might improve the appearance. Would mean I didn't have to clean fingerprints off the sides so often







.

I think mine will remain unaltered, though.

Nice job again Bry.

Toby


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a nice mod George









Also good work Bry







very tasty


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

New owner of this


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I had this bead blasted RLT15 for a while too:










Very nice watch indeed


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Good catch michaelh



Incidentally - if you ever get to feeling the "flipping" itch, I would appreciate a PM. I would in all probability like a first refusal opportunity to buy it back.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:blink:

Fort I was going mad! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> :blink:
> 
> Fort I was going mad! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: What blast from the past


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

ESL said:


> Incidentally - if you ever get to feeling the "flipping" itch, I would appreciate a PM. I would in all probability like a first refusal opportunity to buy it back.


No problem, if we dont bond i will let you know 



Timetraveller said:


> :lol: :lol: What blast from the past


 :lol:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> I had this bead blasted RLT15 for a while too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

One of these days, I might be able to bring it back home to daddy.

Not for a while yet though, I suspect...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Jonmurgie said:


> I had this bead blasted RLT15 for a while too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a bit like this with a similar finish


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> I had this bead blasted RLT15 for a while too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is that nato / deployment combo youve got going on?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Like I said in an earlier post - if there was ever one I regretted selling, that's it.


----------

